# Everything Everywhere All at Once by Son Lux



## holywilly (Apr 11, 2022)

The whole score sounds so fresh, experimental and unique! What do you guys think?


----------



## spacewizmusic (Jun 17, 2022)

I watched the movie today and yes I agree. 
It's fresh and experimental and definitely goes well with the movie. 
I also think it's very challenging film to score due to constantly changing things. 
Surprised to see only this post at VI-C


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 17, 2022)

Hi @holywilly ,

Yes, this soundtrack caught my attention, it has a very unique quality. I like this type of soundtracks. I didn't watch the movie.

You might want to also check this soundtrack, for the series 'The Staircase', it's quite different to this one, but I like it a lot. https://vi-control.net/community/th...-jurriaans-the-staircase-series-score.126514/

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Wunderhorn (Jun 17, 2022)

The movie is just as unique and worth seeing. Totally crazy but meaningful at the same time.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 17, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @holywilly ,
> 
> You might want to also check this soundtrack, for the series '*The Staircase'*, it's quite different to this one, but I like it a lot. https://vi-control.net/community/th...-jurriaans-the-staircase-series-score.126514/
> 
> ...


The show was worth watching also. Colin Firth was excellent in the lead role.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 17, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> The show was worth watching also. Colin Firth was excellent in the lead role.


Yes, great cast. I did watch the series.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 18, 2022)

This is an interesting article about son-lux and this score, (Spitfire's Magazine Section).

https://composer.spitfireaudio.com/...ltiverse-of-everything-everywhere-all-at-once


----------



## holywilly (Jun 19, 2022)

The best part of the score is the art to blend everything together to create this sonic phenomena. This is the type of score I’m always want to achieve, diverse, creative, complex and yet effective. I really want to know how they sequence the cues.


----------

